
YouTube is down - pestkranker
https://www.youtube.com/?down=down
======
eviltandem
"YouTube" is so distributed I don't think it can be "down" anywhere but
briefly in a single geographic area.

------
heavymark
Been working here all day (East Coast US). Would be helpful to know where in
the country it's down when posting this.

~~~
yeezul
Had problems around 10AM (East Coast Canada) for about half an hour. Videos
wouldn't load or the page would load halfway

------
gapo
It was down for around 10 mins around 12 PM today EST

------
garou
All Right here (South of the Brazil)

------
drcongo
Works for me.

------
6nf
nope

